# 10 Gallon Iced Tea Dispenser for Bottling Tank?



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

After pricing bottling tanks, I was thinking this may do just as well. $150.00 dollars I found on the net. Only concern is the valve being large enough for the honey to flow out. Thoughts? Same kind of tanks that you would get your Iced Tea out of at the local fast food restaurant.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you check Brushy Mountain? They have a tank that holds 132 pounds of honey and includes a stainless steel screen for $170.00.
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Hobbyist-Bottling-Tank/productinfo/977/


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

No I didnt, thanks. With shipping it would cost me about $200.00. Will give that some consideration.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

If trying to bottle with an iced tea dispenser, you had better have a lot of patience. The valve is small and cold honey moves, well, like cold honey. better look for a heated tank.


----------



## WCMN (Jan 29, 2008)

I use one of these for bottling. I installed a honey gate. Then made a cylinder out of stainlees mesh about 6" inchs in dia. the same hight as the inside and sewed a strainer cloth to put inside of the cylinder. I also drilled a hole for a power cord on the part below the bottom and put a socket with a 40 watt bulb to keep the honey warm and flowing better. I found a used one for $10.00 on line . Works great!

Randy


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

A used restaurant supply house should have SS ice tea tanks at a fraction of that price.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

This year, I used a 35 gallon Sterlite plastic tank from walmart with a honey gate on one end. Worked fine for me. Much better then 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but why is it better than a 5 gallon bucket? Longer runs? Or something else.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why is it better than a 5 gallon bucket? Longer runs? Or something else.


say you take 200lbs of honey (avg amount for 3-5 hives) a 5 gal bucket only holds 40-50 lbs. So you need honey storage... instead of having dedicated holding tanks you have a larger bottling tank that doubles as a holding tank...


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

The last quart or so of the bucket will have "scum" (tiny air bubbles from extracting) which you do not want to put into bottles. Then you have to combine those and wait another week or so for it to settle before bottling that. One large container is much more efficient.


----------

